# FBI tracking file



## thefemail (Aug 13, 2001)

Does anyone know where that file that the FBI uses to track activity is located on your computer? Someone told me that it's the NTUSER.DAT file but I don't think thats it.


----------



## GoneForNow (Jul 22, 2001)

thefemail----Someone is seriously pulling your leg. The FBI doesn't maintain files on people's computers to track them. At a minium they would need a search warrant among other matters. If they really want to track you they would do it from your ISP, they don't need access to your computer.


----------



## LadyLisa (Oct 22, 2000)

GB

love your new avatar..... way cool 


Very true;
"The FBI doesn't maintain files on people's computers to track them. At a minium they would need a search warrant among other matters."


----------



## thefemail (Aug 13, 2001)

So there is no file other than temp internet files that keeps track of where you've been?


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

thefemail,

There is the Carnivore or DCS1000 that the FBI uses.
http://www.newsfactor.com/perl/story/7505.html

http://www.privacyave.com/news.html

http://www.ecommercetimes.com/perl/story/5498.html


----------



## GoneForNow (Jul 22, 2001)

thefemail----Windows 98, ME and XP create a dat file which also contains information about your surfing habits. Unfortunately, you cannot delete it directly. There are several programs you can download however that will delete the dat file. One of them is called "Spider", we had a thread about it here but I cannot find the thread now. Maybe one of the other members will post a link to it.

LL---Thanks about the avatar, I think I need to slow it down some.

Hewee---Carnivore doesn't reside on your computer. Its loaded at your ISP. There are several others the FBI uses. The only time the FBI would load a program on your computer (and they would have to break into your house to do it) is if you encrypt(sp?) all your communications. The program would allow them to get your password so that they could unencrypt.


----------



## jakoval (Oct 28, 2001)

GB - I think the Spider thread you're thinking of is at:
http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?s=&threadid=55214


----------



## GoneForNow (Jul 22, 2001)

jakoval-----That's the one, thank you.

thefemail----Click on the link in jakoval's post and you can find your way to the web site to download Spider (you may also want to read the comments in the thread, just a suggestion).


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

gbrumb,

I could not find it but they can get to your PC over the line now. It works like a virus and hacks into you PC.


----------



## Paul Nagel (Sep 19, 1999)

I believe this is what was being looked into:

http://www.theregister.co.uk/content/55/23057.html


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Paul Nagel _
> *I believe this is what was being looked into:
> 
> http://www.theregister.co.uk/content/55/23057.html *


Paul Nagel,

Thanks that is it alright.


----------



## Paul Nagel (Sep 19, 1999)

I remember that some guy was looking into it and was threatened by the FBI? for disclosing it. He had been reporting that Antivirus companies were being strong armed into not including the patterns for detecting their Magic Lanteren trojan. He was on TechTV and had a gag order in place on him to keep it seceret. The FBI wanted to be able to send an e-mail that installed a keylogger that reported home just like any other malicous hackers had created to steel passwords, data etc... It susposedly needed a court order to be installed, but in these days of ultra patriot propaganda being bombarded relentlesly on us from the media in every way possible, political correctness and the "winning WHAT IFs" being convinced to give the government cart blance to run amock in trampleing our cherised rights, you 
can trust that it will be used eventually to get the non terrorist citizens to comply with the demands of the current dictatorship. I hope we can all feel safer when everyone has the equilivant of a nazi death camp id in the form of an implanted chip to "HELP" us in our daily lives. 

(Sorry about the rant-just one of the creeping thefts of our freedoms that get me going.)


----------



## CHUNKYLAD (Nov 9, 2001)

hello

about the FBI tracking
reported on msn today about the CIA tracking people whu come on to there site by means of a cookie? 

THERE IS ALWAYS SOMEONE CREEPING UP TO KICK U IN THE BUTT


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Paul Nagel,

The bad thing about keeping Antivirus companies from doing anything is if a hacker ever gets the code then we are not protected at all.

I tried to get my Aunt to tell me about Carnivore but she would never say anything at all about it. Her and and her husband were very high up there worrking for the NSA and I know she knows all about it. 

Hey I hate all if it too because more and more of are rights are getting taken away. 

CHUNKYLAD,

Wow I have been to the CIA site. All of the Federal gov. web site are by law not track you or ues cookies but they do.


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LadyLisa _
> *GB
> 
> love your new avatar..... way cool
> ...


Your avitar is pretty cool too! 
John


----------



## LadyLisa (Oct 22, 2000)

thank you very much  She's my dancing queen


----------



## Sins (Nov 11, 1999)

The history, cache, cookies and index.dat files are all correct but has anyone really taken a good look at their *.rdb files in Windows? There seem to be some rather interesting things on there.

Also, I have heard (unsubstantiated) rumors of data being recorded on the registry level. Are there any knowlegable souls out there who can confirm or deny this?

Window Washer by webroot.com does a good job of purging the above files. There is a 30 day shareware version. 

The weakness of that and other "washing" programs is that it leaves the deleted file there to be recovered. Window Washer has an over-write feature but the directory entry is still there and can be seen if you choose to apply Directory Snoop by briggsoft.com

It's quite a surprise what is left after programs clean" your system. Use the Directory Snoop to see what's leftover and then use the "purge" command to clear the old entries.


Just because you're paranoid doesn't mean that they're not after you.


----------



## cwolfe98 (Jul 12, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Sins _
> *The history, cache, cookies and index.dat files are all correct but has anyone really taken a good look at their *.rdb files in Windows? There seem to be some rather interesting things on there.*


The only *.rdb file I have is iamdb.rdb
Here is what I found about it...... not to worry!  No FBI spying going on here. 

------------------------------
http://www.zdnetindia.com/help/howto/stories/33449.html

On installation, the ZoneAlarm places a rules database file (IAMDB.RDB) into the "\windows\Internet logs" directory, which it then uses to determine which network traffic to block and which to let pass. The rules database begins with a set of default rules designed to block certain known attacks. Subsequently, Zone Alarm requests user permission whenever any app attempts to establish a network connection; the user can direct ZoneAlarm to remember the answerthus creating a new entry in the rules databaseor continue to request permission for that specific application. 
-------------------------------
http://www.zonelabs.com/services/support_install.htm
To unload the TrueVector Service, go to the Configure panel and uncheck the box labeled: "Load ZoneAlarm at Windows startup" or "Load ZoneAlarm Pro at startup." If this box is grayed out, open the Internet Logs directory (in 95/98/ME this will be "c:\windows\internet logs", in NT and 2000 it will be c:\winnt\internet logs), where you will find a file called "iamdb.rdb" and a file named after your computer with the ".ldb" extension. Delete both of these files.
-------------------------------


----------



## combsdon (Jan 4, 2001)

sorry but I just had to chuckle with all the *conspiracy* talk going on.........reminds me of when I was a State Trooper and wanted to go have lunch........(or donuts and coffee) .... I would turn on my CB (smokey listening) and go east on the interstate a mile or two, cross over and go west a mile or two and then it was time for lunch because the CB'ers had four of five "smokeys" out there and everyone was driving the speed limit looking for me.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

combsdon,

So you always had a nice lunch then.


----------



## cj_white (Oct 28, 2001)

if you really think that you can hide anything from the fbi or any fed agency your kidding yourself. anything you delete they have a program to recover it. if you reformat your hd they take it to lab and read it with an electron microscope cuz hd's are just like etch a sketchs. no matter how many times you delete them they always leave an image. the way i look at it if your not doing anything to draw attention to yourself then don't worry about what the feds are doing cuz they aren't worried about you.


----------



## thefemail (Aug 13, 2001)

Thank you everyone for your posts.  I was really curious about this file on your hard drive because I am taking a MCSE class and I thought this would be helpful in security. We had one student teacher that said the NTUSER.DAT file was the one the FBI searches if they seize your computer. Yeah right. Thanks again for all your input.


----------

